# Fawn killer at work



## cameroncook.21246 (Jul 6, 2018)

Always interesting to check the trail cams you never know what you're going to find lots of coyote and mule deer on this one this is the first time I've had them combined









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Better get after them


----------



## cameroncook.21246 (Jul 6, 2018)

There were 5 coyotes in the previous picture.. as soon as they prime up ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Shoot em all. Good luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pic.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Still lots around ..a doe that raises a fan in this area deserves a medal ..also a surprise visitor























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing the pic's C2C-----------------------SKIP*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Cam ! That coyotes days are numbered!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad I put a camera in this spot for the summer , has given me a new spot to cover .Id love to set the fence here with snares but am afraid i'd catch alot of mule deer fawns , so I will set back farther on incoming trails and hope my breakaways do their thing . I'll start my snaring thread back up in about 6 weeks on the trapping discussion if you want to follow .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh you can bet I'll follow you. I really like the insights you give as to where and why you set snares where you do.


----------

